# Ground Turkey Recipes?



## Boss Mare (Jun 19, 2012)

I am in need of some ground turkey recipes. I am not a big fan of red meat, however I do love a good steak!

I already substitute ground beef for ground turkey for the usual - tacos, burgers, baked pasta dishes such as lagsana and ziti.. However I am looking for alternative ideas.

I am somewhat of a picky eater - no condiments whatsoever, no salad dressing, no peppers or anything too exotic. I love veggies, pasta and cheese. LOL

Thanks!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 19, 2012)

Check out Rachel Ray.com or the chew.com. They have several! My hubby won't eat it no matter how I fix it and I've tried. I must be doing something wrong, but I can't fool him.


----------



## bevann (Jun 19, 2012)

I make turkey meat loaf.

1 lb ground turkey

1 egg

minced onion

1/2 cup bread crumbs

1/4 cup Parmesan cheese

1/4 cup milk

1 small can tomato sauce

Mix all together shape in 1 or 2 loaves and place in open flat baking dish.

Bake at 350 for about 45 minutes or until done(not sure about time)

I'm the kind of cook who just wings lots of meals.

Makes a good sandwich when cold.

turkey meat balls

use any meat ball recipe just substitute turkey instead of beef.

Use meat balls with pasta or in stroganoff.


----------



## Cricket (Jun 20, 2012)

A fast alternatives for cabbage rolls. Hope you like it.

CABBAGE ROLL CASSEROLE

11/2lbs ground turkey

2 medium onions - chopped

1 garlic clove - minced

1 tsp salt

1/4 tsp pepper

1 - 14 oz can tomato sauce

1 can water

1/2 cup uncooked long grain rice

4 cups shredded cabbage

Sour Cream

Cook turkey until no longer pink, along with onions,garlic, salt, pepper, tomato sauce and water. Bring to a boil and stir in rice. Cover and simmer 20 minutes. Place 1/2 cabbage in a greased casserole dish; cover with 1/2 of the rice mixture. Repeat layers. Cover and bake at 350 for one hour. Serve with sour cream. Serves 6.


----------



## LAminiatures (Jun 20, 2012)

Ground turkey cooked in taco seasoning. Put it on a bed of iceburg lettuce with a couple spoonfuls of salsa and sour cream. It's fast and tasty.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 20, 2012)

I LOVE my turkey chili! I use Mccormick low sodium Chili Seasoning mix and substitute turkey for beef. It's the best!

Liz N.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 20, 2012)

You guys are great! Thanks for the ideas I will definitely be doing some meal planning.


----------



## susanne (Jun 20, 2012)

I much prefer ground turkey to ground beef, although I still love the occasional old-fashioned, grilled hamburger. Turkey hotdogs are MUCH better than beef weenies.

I don't follow a recipe, but I make my pasta sauce using ground turkey, tomatoes, onions, garlic, rosemary, and assorted Italian herbs from our garden, mushrooms,black olives, wine a dab of mustard and tons of parmesan cheese. I love it so thick that the sauce stands on top of the pasta.


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm with Liz! I also love turkey chilli




I make it with the slow cooker McCormick seasoning mix, diced bell peppers and onions (put the peppers and onions in with the turkey while it browns, then add the seasoning mix)... then put that in the crock pot and add bush's beans, petited diced tomatoes (like them much better than regular diced tomatoes), and tomatoe sauce


----------



## susanne (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm going to have to start making my own low-fat turkey chili... I love it, but the canned versions have too much fat and too many beans! Perhaps a turkey black bean chili...mm-mm good!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 21, 2012)

You're going to love it Susanne - no grease and very little fat. And with the low sodium chili mixes that are now available, it's REALLY good! Jill - I'll have to try it in a crock pot!

Liz N.


----------



## Grace67 (Jun 21, 2012)

great recipes, thanks for all the yummy new ideas!


----------

